# Can't get stools to firm up. Sensitive stomach?



## DralZx (6 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

Our Cockapoo Charlie has what we think is an extremely sensitive stomach.

His stools always seem to be runny and wet. We have tried all sorts of different foods, including the one the breeder has his mum on and gave him as a puppy, we tried Wolfworthy and Ava Sensitive. There was a point when his stools maybe firmed up on Wolfworthy but he developed reflux so we took him off it, we since tried again and his stools were bad still.

We have been to the vet who put him on gastroenteritis food and that created pure diarrhea, they then tried hypoallergenic food and that was the same. Going back to Wolfworthy they firmed up briefly and then back to runny again. We have tried steroids, probiotic aids and digestive powders none of it helped.

His Mum has a lot of allergies and only really eats food with fish in it, no meats, same for another dog that came from the same parents.

We are desperate to try and get his gut right, but running out of ideas and bar trying every dog food out there we don't know what to do.

Has anyone had similar experiences with their pooch? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has had pancreatitis for many years and now has IBD we have an internal medicine specialist vet and she now takes steroids. Food wise she eats Different Dog white fish version which works really well for her. If you wanted to try it you can get 50% off with code WAGNTRAINCC50


----------



## Werther (Jun 19, 2017)

DralZx said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Our Cockapoo Charlie has what we think is an extremely sensitive stomach.
> 
> ...


We have 2 Cockapoos (Werther, as he is caramel colored, and Marilyn as she is blonde) and we initially had the same problem. We cooked them rice and chicken to settle their stomachs and it worked. Then I looked at their teeth and realized soft food is not good for them as they are carnivores. We now feed them hills science diet for sensitive stomachs. We feed them three times a day a third of the recommended amount at each meal. They don’t vomit anymore and they’re teeth are clean and their stool is firm. We have happy healthy Cockapoos.


----------

